# Silver Scenar



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have been on every reloading web site I can find and can find no information on the silver jacket Scenar bullets made by Lapua. The Scenar 155 gr 308 caliber has a ballistic coefficient of .508. From what I understand the silver jacket gets about 150 fps more velocity than Ballistic Tips, or Sierras. I will have to run that over my chrony before I believe it. Curiosity got the best of me so I ordered 100. Reloading data on the internet says you can drive them to 3000 fps in a 308.

What do you guys know about these bullets? What is the jacket alloy? I couldn't find jacket alloy information on the Lapua web site. Is it simply moly?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Hey Plainsman,

Found this:

Silver Jacket - the peak achievement of research and product development
Silver Jacket is a hollow point bullet coated with molybdenum disulfide by Lapua's own proprietary process. This coating reduces both friction between the bullet and the barrel as well as wear on the barrel itself. It also delivers tighter groupings by preventing the build up of copper inside the barrel. To make barrel cleaning easier, Silver Jacket bullets contain no wax. Silver Jacket coating increases barrel life and reduces the variation between long shooting series. For reloaders, the Silver Jacket coating allows you to load higher muzzle velocities without exceeding maximum pressures.

On this website: http://www.vihtavuori-lapua.com/riflecenter.asp

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You know hunt1 I was on the Lapua site and every thread I followed led to a dead end. I thought they should explain the attributes of their bullets, but do you think I could find it? Nooooooooo Oh well, thanks.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Just in the event anyone is interested. I received my 155 gr Lapua Silver Scenars and loaded them up (in a 308 Remington 700P 24 inch barrel) with 47 and 48 gr Varget. The 47 gr gave me 2900 fps and the 48 gr gave me 2950 fps. These were warm in the pickup cab. After they sat out on the concrete bench for 20 minutes both loads lost about 50 fps. The 47gr load gave me an ¼ inch group at 100 yards. The 48 gr load opened up to just slightly under one inch at 100 yards. I might add that at 3000 fps my chronograph is 40 fps off. It is slow. The manual says max is 48.5 gr Varget and the velocity is 3001 fps from a 24 inch barrel.

I went out into the country and shot at some dark dirt clumps against a steep bank (40 ft high) at 800 yards. I was hoping they would have a better trajectory than other bullets because they advertise a .508 ballistic coefficient for the 155 gr bullet. At 800 yards they strike about 4 feet higher than factory 168 gr boat tail. When it gets a little warmer I will get a 100 inch piece of wrapping paper out and check actual drop comparison for a five shot group.

Hunt1, how high did they say in the article on sniper country, 100 inches at 1000 yards? I didn't push mine to 3000 fps or shoot to 1000 yards, but they did shoot I thought 4 feet high at 800, but my ballistics programs says the factory load drops 210.6 inches at 800 yards requiring a 100 yard scope adjustment of + 26.5 inches. The Scenars out of my rifle (program results) drop 171.9 inches and require a 100 yard scope adjustment of + 21.5 inches. Retained energy is 884.5 ft/lb.


----------

